# St Marys Asylum, Morpeth 2012



## MoreliaMadness (Sep 6, 2012)

This is my first report so i hope i get this right first time lol! 

Me and a few friends decided to check out this place, looking on Google maps it was enormous but after seeing the place we realized half of it had been knocked down, still plenty to see! We found something called the "Ashley House" which we think was a ward of some kind, and a chapel and alot of cells. All in all a really good place.

St Marys has been abandoned for around 17 years, and i noticed a thread on here from 2009 someone had been there then, well it has certainly changed since then! It's also nightmare to get into as it's heavily secured, trust me to pick one like this as my first ever exploration!  Well Anyways here are the pictures. They are abit dark as we went very late, we prefer seeing stuff like this at night time as we also like going to these sort of places for the "paranormal activity" But i know that's know what you guys are interested in 

Outside the Ashley House,






The Ward was probably the most preserved part, it was the only bit that still had the original floors down, and inside, even though it has been abandoned for 17 years smelt very much like a hospital. 









This was completely separate from the main building but this part was secured. Anyone have an idea of what this used to be?













One of the cells in the main building, there must have been about 100 of these dotted around everywhere.





This had to be my favorite place, it was in the main building and used to be the theater, very eroded and we had to be careful as the floor was falling to pieces. 









Watch your step...





Some rooms and corridors around the main building. 





















And on our way out we found this cool little Summer House aswell. 





Thanks for looking and i hope i did ok for my first report, sorry for the kinda bad quality pictures but it was dark


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 6, 2012)

nice work great first report thanks for sharing


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice. I've always got a soft spot for an old asylum building.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 6, 2012)

Great first report, I look forward to more!


----------



## strider8173 (Sep 6, 2012)

love an asylum


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 6, 2012)

Great report & pics.


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 6, 2012)

*Good that is. Keep it up...*


----------



## MoreliaMadness (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks very much guys.


----------



## BahrainPete (Sep 7, 2012)

Great stuff, keep them coming........


----------



## lost (Sep 7, 2012)

Excellent, I thought it had all gone too. 
The floor there broke an explorer's leg a few years ago, it must be pretty bad now...


----------



## MoreliaMadness (Sep 7, 2012)

lost said:


> Excellent, I thought it had all gone too.
> The floor there broke an explorer's leg a few years ago, it must be pretty bad now...



There's still quite abit there tbh. The worst part was the stage in the theater, we didn't stay there long as you can see from the pic, most of it has gone apart from the section we stood on, the rest of the floors were concrete and pretty sturdy, even the wooden stairs weren't too bad. The morgue and chapel have definitely gone though. Looking at the birds eye view there's about a quarter of what used to be there.


----------



## chapmand (Sep 8, 2012)

Great first report, looking forward to more


----------



## fizzy (Sep 8, 2012)

Great report, great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Sep 8, 2012)

That shot with the flying bugs was good.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Sep 8, 2012)

I do love asylums! Good work and thanks for posting.


----------



## MoreliaMadness (Sep 8, 2012)

SNAKEBITE said:


> That shot with the flying bugs was good.



Yeah those floating spiders were everywhere.


----------



## Krypton (Sep 8, 2012)

This confused me at first, because i didnt think so much was actually left. I also knew you must have got something wrong. St Marys Asylum is in Stannington, but St Georges Asylum is in Morpeth, so I wasn't sure if you had got the name or the location wrong. I was worried when i first thought that this was St Georges, but luckilly, it is St Marys in Stannington, not Morpeth!

I am pleased so much is still left actually as i love St Marys 

Are you sure though that the Chapel has gone? It was still there in June, and i was under the impression it was a listed building, and was one of the sections that was staying..


----------



## MoreliaMadness (Sep 8, 2012)

Krypton said:


> This confused me at first, because i didnt think so much was actually left. I also knew you must have got something wrong. St Marys Asylum is in Stannington, but St Georges Asylum is in Morpeth, so I wasn't sure if you had got the name or the location wrong. I was worried when i first thought that this was St Georges, but luckilly, it is St Marys in Stannington, not Morpeth!
> 
> I am pleased so much is still left actually as i love St Marys
> 
> Are you sure though that the Chapel has gone? It was still there in June, and i was under the impression it was a listed building, and was one of the sections that was staying..



Ahh i've got myself confused with it being so close to Morpeth. There is alot still there  We're going to head back again very soon 

Looking at pictures from people who have previously been there we didn't see anything that looked like the Chapel. Originally we thought pictures 4, 5 and 6 were the Chapel but the layout is all wrong, so we are still unsure, we're still trying to figure out what is actually left there.


----------



## Krypton (Sep 8, 2012)

The chapel is a seperate building if i remember, it may have been joined on but all the linking corridors have been ripped down now.

Think i have a map of the site actually, if i can find it ill post it


----------



## MoreliaMadness (Sep 8, 2012)

Krypton said:


> The chapel is a seperate building if i remember, it may have been joined on but all the linking corridors have been ripped down now.
> 
> Think i have a map of the site actually, if i can find it ill post it



Pictures 4, 5 and 6 were a seperate building just over from The Tower, but like i say the layout of it didn't look like it could be the Chapel, could be wrong though so!


----------



## chapmand (Sep 8, 2012)

hopefully get back there again soon and figure out exactly whats left.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 16, 2012)

nice report I like the shot of the spider caught with the flash


----------



## MoreliaMadness (Sep 16, 2012)

PROJ3CTM4YH3M said:


> nice report I like the shot of the spider caught with the flash



Yeah i love that pic. Walking into them was a different story


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

Great photos. Cheers for sharing.


----------

